

Face Controlled Wheelchair, An Amazing Innovation For Paralyzed People - autospa
http://www.geekyportal.com/2011/10/face-controlled-wheelchair.html

======
zenobia
This is still a wide-open frontier for tech. I'd like to see more energy put
into designing devices for helping less-than-perfectly-perfect humans

